# Deer Creek Lake



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Thought I’d go to Deer Creek this morning and see if any saugeye were left in the lake after all the rain this spring. Trolled flicker shads didn’t catch a single saugeye. Did manage to catch 6 crappie, 2 white bass and 3 largemouth. Largest bass was 18 1/2” nice fish but what happened to the saugeye in the lake? We use to go over there 15 years ago and catch some nice eyes.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Good question.


----------



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

I bass fish deer creek a lot, I get a few eyes by the dam, but not many compared to Hoover, Alum, Buckeye, or even the scioto south of 270. Been that way for a few years now.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

This morning it was 2 Saugeyes, 2 Largemouth, 10 Whitebass, (9 small) 11 Crappies, and a channel cat that broke my line. "Gonna miss that lure!" Saugeye's were less than 10"


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Today it was hurricane force winds out of the NW. Didn't see a dozen boats the whole trip. Maybe boated 15( mix-crappie-wbass- 2 Lmb). Thought i would see saugeyes,with the wind blowing all day...not a one.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Deercreek down 3 feet in 3 days. Not messing around this year...


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Deer creek as 0f 10/17


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

As of 10/17


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

hatteras1 said:


> As of 10/17
> View attachment 326373
> View attachment 326375


Thanks for posting!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

No change to lake level. Wanted to get the boat out 1 more time to make some casts and winterize. I'm busy next 3 weekends, so i'll fog the neighbors again this year.
"I run the motor in my driveway from time to time. Everytime i crack the throttle on the outboard, it sounds like a (Top Fuel dragster) and then everyone is walking their dogs... Never knew there were that many dogs on my street!!"


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

You know I've seen a lot of guys put their boats in lake at the beach. When water is clear down to winter level.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone that has ever fogged an outboard totally gets it!!!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Falling...Falling..








As of 12:15PM

Below796East Boat Ramp unusable (really at 797.5 according to duck hunters).
Below805West Boat Ramp unusable.
Below806Marina and Beach closed.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Was out of state for a few days. They pulled the plug!!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Darn!!!


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I've put in on the beach plenty of times while duck hunting in the winter. Drive down the walking path and there are two tall poles sticking up on the right side of the beach, put in near those. If the beach is wet you better have four wheel drive.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Need to get me a shallow V and a tilt trailer. used to have one but sold it.. (hindsight!!)


----------

